# Fanbelt Question on JD 2130



## KNHOOPER (Mar 8, 2010)

The fan belt on my tractor is coming apart. How hard is it to change it out and are there any short cuts that would make the job easier. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You are probably going to have to remove the hood and side screens so you can get at the belt. It is mainly a task of loosening the tension adjustment and working the belt off the pullies and then over the fan and pull it from the fan shroud. Reverse this procedure for installing the belt. Hope that made sense.


----------

